# New John Petrucci Signature, JPX!



## Minoin (Jan 5, 2010)

This is the new John Petrucci Ernie Ball MusicMan, the JPX 















- Half as many chambers as the 25th Anniversary
- Wider and taller frets
- Ebony board
- Neck color matches body color
- Black / Stealth hardware
- Super Sport controls / 5 way blade
- No push pull
- Streamlined top horn
- Bottom end is symmetrical

I like it very much, though i probably won't like the pricetag. GASSS


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 5, 2010)

Looks cool...too bad they still have straight headstocks


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Jan 5, 2010)

Eh, I like the BFR better


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 5, 2010)

This IS a BFR. Its fucking amazing... dear god.


----------



## JohnIce (Jan 5, 2010)

I like it... they're getting places with the body shape. Both of the old JP versions had a very distinct shape that didn't sit well with everyone, now it looks more like a typical superstrat, but still with the EBMM vibe.

Cool.


----------



## teqnick (Jan 5, 2010)

just when i thought i would be okay settling for a MM petrucci


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 5, 2010)

I'd definitely hit that.


----------



## Minoin (Jan 5, 2010)

Hehe, I know what you mean. The old JP's look kinda dorky, to small and to fat. The new BFR's are the best shape ever.
This is the only color (Borolo) yet, but I'm wondering what other finishes they will come up with. They sure know how to build and paint a guitar


----------



## McBrain (Jan 5, 2010)

I liked the old one better... The new one looks just like all the other superstrats.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 5, 2010)

What- you guys never saw the BFR body style before?


----------



## TheFranMan (Jan 5, 2010)

Jizz. God i'd love that.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 5, 2010)

Adam Of Angels said:


> What- you guys never saw the BFR body style before?


 
Even if it's been around for some time now, it still looks nice.

EDIT: I was incorrectly refering to the JPX. Sorry.


----------



## McBrain (Jan 5, 2010)

Adam Of Angels said:


> What- you guys never saw the BFR body style before?



The shape of the body is different.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jan 5, 2010)

I like. I wonder what the price tag is gonna be for those.


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Jan 5, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> ...Both of the old JP versions had a very distinct shape that didn't sit well with everyone, now it looks more like a typical superstrat, but still with the EBMM vibe.



That's precisely why I liked them


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 5, 2010)

You're absolutely right, That IS better. I'm digging it a lot.


----------



## Bucks (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow I like it.

I did actually prefer the scoop and the feel of the original JP over the BFR, but I still want one .

I like the trem in black.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jan 5, 2010)

It's alright. I don't like that color for it. Plus it doesn't look as cool as the others.


----------



## Andii (Jan 5, 2010)

Hmm I don't care for it. I really like the arm cut on the original model for its looks and function. The new arm cut isn't distinct or unique.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 5, 2010)

Pretty cool. If those are around $1499-1799 I'd be for it.


----------



## Andii (Jan 5, 2010)

zimbloth said:


> Pretty cool. If those are around $1499-1799 I'd be for it.


hehe but I'm almost certain they won't be. Especially just because it's "BFR", which in itself is kind of silly since it doesn't have anything fancy on it like a flamed maple top or exotic woods.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 5, 2010)

^ Its the build quality that counts.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jan 5, 2010)

I don't get it, all I can see thats different is the upper horn being thinner and the blade switch.

I prefer the other switch, but I'll probably never buy them so I don't think they need to worry about it


----------



## Variant (Jan 5, 2010)

D-EJ915 said:


> Looks cool...too bad they still have headstocks



Fixed.


----------



## teqnick (Jan 5, 2010)

i'm guessing upwards of 2500 street price like the current BFR's. I want to see if the regular MM petrucci's will get the makeover


----------



## BrainArt (Jan 5, 2010)

Variant said:


> Fixed.



 Rep, good sir. 


I like both body shapes of the new JPX and the old JP.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 5, 2010)

Adam Of Angels said:


> ^ Its the build quality that counts.



Which is absolutely no different from standard EBMMs 

I personally find it hilarious that the JPMs are slowly turning back into RGs which Petrucci left Ibanez to get away from.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm totally on board with this, original JPs look too stubby for JP, he needs something fast looking, and this looks very good.


----------



## Fikealox (Jan 5, 2010)

I think it looks great


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jan 5, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Which is absolutely no different from standard EBMMs
> 
> I personally find it hilarious that the JPMs are slowly turning back into RGs which Petrucci left Ibanez to get away from.



I was under the impression he left ibanez because they wouldn't slave over his every custom shop idea like ebmm did. They just made those bunch of RGs threw them at him and said *stfu and play*.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 5, 2010)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> I was under the impression he left ibanez because they wouldn't slave over his every custom shop idea like ebmm did. They just made those bunch of RGs threw them at him and said *stfu and play*.



Yeah, a custom neck profile, control layout, seven string prototypes, and four custom finishes Petrucci designed, but they did nothing for him  The only thing they wouldn't let him do was completely change the body shape.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 5, 2010)

^this. 


On the topic of this, all it needs is a satin finish unpainted maple neck (birseye!?) and I'd be saving now.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 5, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> ^this.
> 
> 
> On the topic of this, all it needs is a satin finish unpainted maple neck (birseye!?) and I'd be saving now.



Says the neck is painted, which means no satin and no birdseye. Boofest. 



technomancer said:


> Which is absolutely no different from standard EBMMs
> 
> I personally find it hilarious that the JPMs are slowly turning back into RGs which Petrucci left Ibanez to get away from.



Yeah I find that ironic too, all the stuff that he originally changed when he moved to EBMM for a sig model (what happened to the forearm CUTOUT, not just a lame generic superstrat contour! ) has been changed twice now to make it look like a carved top Ibanez.  I vastly prefer the original JP model, as it stands the JPX looks more like the RGD model than anything!  It's not awful, but again it just reminds me of an Ibanez instead of something fairly original like the original JP model.


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Jan 5, 2010)

Dayum, want that in a 7 fo sheezy


----------



## Nick1 (Jan 5, 2010)

That does look cool. I just love EBMM guitars. The attention to detail that they have it just awesome. I used to have a JP6er from the first year they became available. Then I sold it and got an Axis then a bruised and battered Silhouette and then a SUB 1 (Which is an AMAZING guitar if you can find one!) Then traded my PRS Single Cut with Trem and birds inlays for the Silhouette that I have now. I cant wait to see what they make next. 

Im quite content with my EBMM that I have at the moment. Id cut off a toe for a 7 string version of what I have at the moment. 

Heres mine. (Next to my Strat) Its a Silhouette model with alder body and maple neck. Schaller Locking Tuners, 2 Point Tremolo. Brass Tremolo Block, 24 frets. And some intonation nut thats kinda like the Earvana ones. 






I upgraded the pickups to a Dimarzio Andy Timmons Bridge Pickup and the Dimarzio Liquifire in the neck and a Dimarzio Area 67 in the middle.

Added a Tremol-No 

Graphtech Saddles

No-Load Tone Control

500K Volume 

Schaller Strap locks

Pearl Tuner "buttons" like they do for the Petrucci models

This is one of the best guitars Ive ever owned or played. I do not regret selling my PRS for it.


----------



## canuck brian (Jan 5, 2010)

At this rate, next years Petrucci model will include a lo-pro and an inline 6 headstock.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Jan 5, 2010)

canuck brian said:


> At this rate, next years Petrucci model will include a lo-pro and an inline 6 headstock.



don`t forget the picaso (or whatever) paint work


----------



## renzoip (Jan 5, 2010)

While I'm all for black hardware, for some reason I think the silver hardware looks much better in these EBMM JP's.


----------



## Opeth666 (Jan 5, 2010)

i dont like the JPX at all...looks wise atleast


----------



## Andii (Jan 5, 2010)

Adam Of Angels said:


> ^ Its the build quality that counts.





technomancer said:


> Which is absolutely no different from standard EBMMs


Yeahp

All MM guitars are as high quality as it gets.


----------



## JacksonKE2Shred (Jan 6, 2010)

OMFG please come in a 7 string version.


----------



## Apophis (Jan 6, 2010)

Imo it looks really nice, still like JP but with slight mods


----------



## 8string (Jan 6, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> I'm totally on board with this, original JPs look too stubby for JP, he needs something fast looking, and this looks very good.



always thought the old one looked fast because it kinda leaned forwards a bit, I've always been a fan of slightly asymmetrical shapes.


----------



## AySay (Jan 6, 2010)

8string said:


> always thought the old one looked fast because it kinda leaned forwards a bit, I've always been a fan of slightly asymmetrical shapes.



Totally agree man. The thinner upper horn also makes the back of the guitar seem too big.


----------



## Metalus (Jan 6, 2010)

I think it looks pretty sick. Anybody what the body wood is? I hope its Mahogany *crosses fingers*


----------



## 8string (Jan 6, 2010)

AySay said:


> Totally agree man. The thinner upper horn also makes the back of the guitar seem too big.



It's like a bodybuilder with skinny arms...


----------



## Janiator (Jan 6, 2010)

According to Sterling Ball the old BFR will stay. This is just an addition to the JP line.
And two inputs? Is that new or not, and what does it do?


----------



## Rocco Ruthless (Jan 6, 2010)

I dig it.


----------



## Minoin (Jan 6, 2010)

Janiator said:


> According to Sterling Ball the old BFR will stay. This is just an addition to the JP line.
> And two inputs? Is that new or not, and what does it do?



It's for the piezo system, so you can get a nice acoustic sound.
I think the piezo will sound even more full with the chambered body!

Ow and for the Ibanez JPM, Petrucci didn't even choose the finish. Back in the days when he was recording (Images and Words I believe) in the studio, there was a Ibanez factory close by. So they send him a couple guitars with this strange finish, which he kinda liked and there you go, the JPM was born.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jan 6, 2010)

Patiently waiting to see the price. I do prefer it to the other JP's however...


----------



## FMG (Jan 6, 2010)

I love JP's sig guitars, I've a ton of amazing things about them.... but I just hate how the headstocks look


----------



## jam3v (Jan 6, 2010)

It looks great, but I still love the old ones. BFR's are some of the most interesting guitars on the market right now, due mostly to their combination of tone woods. But even the standard JP model is amazing - particularly the bridge and neck. And like people have mentioned, the quality and attention details is far beyond any of the other big guitar manufacturers I've seen.

The one in the picture, according to the Ernie Ball employee on their forum, is a BFR. The BFR's already had slight body changes (bigger body, thinner lower horn), so I'm wondering if this new style will only apply to the BFR's. 

Not a fan of the 5-way blade. Those things are never easy to switch quickly. The 3 way switch is much easier to hit on the fly. What they should do is add a push-pull pot for coil tapping, like the BFR's have, on the standard model.


----------



## liamh (Jan 6, 2010)

Do want..


----------



## AeonSolus (Jan 6, 2010)

For me it's becoming more of a Vigier kind of superstrat, looks awesome, but the original petrucci is far better looking IMHO


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jan 6, 2010)

The horns look a bit skinny and undersized imo


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 6, 2010)

John should just come back to Ibanez now that they have the RGD series. I mean honestly that body is getting closer to RG.


----------



## Decipher (Jan 6, 2010)

I dig it!! Personally, I much prefer the BFR bodies and this one over the originals.

I wonder what woods they're using for the neck and body....  And the street price.


----------



## Minoin (Jan 6, 2010)

Here you go guys 

Instrument	Guitar
Model	JPX 6
Debut	1/2010
Size	12-3/8" wide, 1-3/4" thick, 37" long (31.4 cm wide, 4.5 cm thick, 94.0 cm long)
Weight	7 lbs, 4 oz (3.29 kg)
Body Wood	Chambered alder with maple top and mahogany Tone Block
Body Finish	High gloss polyester
Body Color(s)	Custom Barolo Color
Bridge Custom John Petrucci Music Man® Piezo floating tremolo, made of chrome plated, hardened steel with solid steel saddles. Black finish.
Scale Length	25-1/2" (64.8 cm)
Neck Radius	15" (38.1 cm)
Headstock Size	Only 5-7/8" (14.9 cm) long
Frets	24 - Jumbo profile
Neck Width	1-11/16" (43.0 mm) at nut, 2-1/4" (57.2 mm) at last fret
Neck Wood	Select mahogany
Fingerboard	Ebony
Fret Markers	Custom JP Inlays
Neck Finish	High gloss polyester
Neck Color(s)	Color matches body
Tuning Machines	Schaller M6-IND locking tuners in black finish
Truss Rod	Adjustable - no component or string removal
Neck Attachement	5 bolts - perfect alignment with no shifting; Sculpted neck joint allows smooth access to higher frets
Electronic Shielding	Graphite acrylic resin coated body cavity and aluminum control cover
Controls	500kohm volume and tone - .022µF tone capacitor
Switching	5-way lever pickup selector; 3-way toggle piezo/magnetic selector
Pickups	HH - 1 liquifire - neck; crunch lab  bridge; Piezo bridge pickup
Left Handed Availability	No
Strings	10p-13p-17p-26w-36w-46w (RPS 10 Slinkys #2240)
Description This new signature model is being released to commemorate 10 years of collaboration with Dream Theater guitar player John Petrucci. The new body shape has a slightly thinner upper horn and a more symmetric bridge end profile. The body is also chambered for added acoustic resonance.


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Jan 6, 2010)

Minoin said:


> Hehe, I know what you mean. *The old JP's look kinda dorky, to small and to fat. T*he new BFR's are the best shape ever.
> This is the only color (Borolo) yet, but I'm wondering what other finishes they will come up with. They sure know how to build and paint a guitar









VS


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Jan 6, 2010)

Minoin said:


> It's for the piezo system, so you can get a nice acoustic sound.
> I think the piezo will sound even more full with the chambered body!
> 
> Ow and for the Ibanez JPM, Petrucci didn't even choose the finish. Back in the days when he was recording (Images and Words I believe) in the studio, there was a Ibanez factory close by. So they send him a couple guitars with this strange finish, which he kinda liked and there you go, the JPM was born.



You sure about that? I seem to recall an interview explaining where he got the inspiration for the picasso paint...


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 6, 2010)

Wish they would've kept the push/pull on, but that's still an awesome looking guitar. Any word about a seven string version?


----------



## Anthony (Jan 6, 2010)

I only like the original JP model because it has the ergonomic arm cut out. So comfortable.


----------



## petruccirocks02 (Jan 7, 2010)

The more and more I see the JPX, the more I'm digging it. I still don't like the 5 way switch but thats about it. I love the ebony board, black hardware, the finish, the scooped upper horn, and the chambering seems like it'll be cool, especially if it makes this guitar sound anything like the 25th anniversary which is also chambered.

-Phil


----------



## Minoin (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah, but I'm sure you can route the electronics back to a 3-way.

@ Nickmilne; hahaha, that's about it yeah


----------



## Andii (Jan 8, 2010)

Minoin said:


> Yeah, but I'm sure you can route the electronics back to a 3-way.
> 
> @ Nickmilne; hahaha, that's about it yeah



Yes. 3 way direct replacements to fit in there are available, but I love 3 way toggles....


----------



## Harry (Jan 8, 2010)

Hmmm, looks pretty cool. I imagine it would be quite expensive down under though, as the original models were.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jan 8, 2010)

Very cool looking guitar! I like it as much as the first models.


----------



## ddtonfire (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm not for it as much as the older models. I think their upper horns are much more attractive. It will be very interesting, though, to see how he uses the different pickup combinations on future recordings. I wonder if he's using it on the God of War track.


----------



## The Echthros (Jan 8, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Which is absolutely no different from standard EBMMs
> 
> I personally find it hilarious that the *JPMs are slowly turning back into RGs *which Petrucci left Ibanez to get away from.



That was my thought exactly. at least we know that the build quality will be top notch though. how many RGs(beyond J-Craft stuff) can have the same be said about them.


----------



## sakeido (Jan 11, 2010)

I love how it looks, but I don't like the color. Its like a Mystic Dream finish without the awesome green highlights. Very interested in seeing the price.. $2500 range I could get into it.


----------



## Heeboja (Jan 15, 2010)

Bumpidity bumpdy.
No sevenstring lads. 

Here's teh sparklez:





I love the finnish on this one. "20 bucks for purple sparkle."
Edit:
Even moar pics:


----------



## walleye (Jan 15, 2010)

djpharoah said:


> John should just come back to Ibanez now that they have the RGD series. I mean honestly that body is getting closer to RG.




you guys are way too invested in body shape. it sounds like its your number 1 priority

"Body Wood Chambered alder with maple top and mahogany Tone Block" - doesn't sound like an RG



petruccirocks02 said:


> and the chambering seems like it'll be cool, especially if it makes this guitar sound anything like the 25th anniversary which is also chambered.



petrucci liked the 25th so much that he wanted to incorporate it into his JP, which is what the jpx is


----------



## Nick1 (Jan 16, 2010)

walleye said:


> you guys are way too invested in body shape. it sounds like its your number 1 priority
> 
> "Body Wood Chambered alder with maple top and mahogany Tone Block" - doesn't sound like an RG
> 
> ...




I think JP will be with EBMM for a long time. They make him whatever he wants. And all of his sig models keep getting better and better. Instead of them just giving it a new finish and calling it a new model like some guitar companies do. Such as Dean. I mean how many times have they refinished the Dime Sig and called it a new model!?!?! 50 times? 100 times? 

Im guessing that EBMM must have some great contracts for their endorsed artists. I say that because they got EVH for a short period of time, till he slept with the bosses wife and they terminated his contract. And pretty much every sig guitar hes had made (except for the Frankenstein reissue) they have all been EBMM knockoffs. Plus they also Petrucci to leave Ibanez and abandon his Sig guitar and now they got Johnny Hiland to leave PRS and abandon his PRS Signature model for EBMM. thats great for EBMM as well as Johnny Hiland.  I hope he gets a EBMM Sig. Im betting that would be killer! Probably a mix between the Albert Lee model and the Axis or Silhouette model.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Jan 16, 2010)

I'll, pass on this. Signature models not make one great.
Just empty your pocket more.


----------



## Andii (Jan 16, 2010)

Nick1 said:


> , till he slept with the bosses wife and they terminated his contract. .



I keep seeing this show up. What is up with that? The official word is they couldn't keep up with production, yet I keep seeing the sleeping with the wife thing. Could someone please explain. The first time I saw it I thought it was some sort of figure of speech that I wasn't acquainted with. 

Was that said in an interview or is it some sort of rumor?


----------



## JPMike (Jan 16, 2010)

I used to own the first EBMM petrucci run , fully loaded Mystic Dream 6 stringer and it was a really nice guitar, I also own the Ibanez JPM100 P1. I would choose the Ibanez over those 2, but... HELL!!

The new JPX looks amazing, the only thing I don't dig is the 5 way blade switch, it looks kind of akward plus not my thing, I am 3 way toggle switch guy. Damn, FIX THAT!!


----------



## timbaline (Jan 17, 2010)

That's a gorgeous guitar.


----------



## walleye (Jan 17, 2010)

Andii said:


> I keep seeing this show up. What is up with that? The official word is they couldn't keep up with production, yet I keep seeing the sleeping with the wife thing. Could someone please explain. The first time I saw it I thought it was some sort of figure of speech that I wasn't acquainted with.
> 
> Was that said in an interview or is it some sort of rumor?



im almost 100% sure its false


----------



## WillingWell (Jan 17, 2010)

If you watch an interview with Sterling Ball and Steve Morse, Sterling says it himself in so many words.


----------



## bulb (Jan 17, 2010)

tried it today! i wish i had a better "amp" to try it through than those little processors they had setup, because they were not flattering to the overall sound or feel which made it difficult to judge what i was hearing.
But it felt quite nice, and looked pretty awesome, if a bit understated. I would have to say i still prefer my original jp6 because of the gunstock oiled neck, and i feel like those custom unnamed jp pickups that they originally came with are more inline with what i want, but i feel like these guitars would make a lot of guitar players very happy. All in all, another very well built and great playing jp model!


----------



## Heeboja (Jan 17, 2010)

PeteDuBaldo said:


> As of today you can also get the JPX in 7-string configuration.



Seems they changed their minds


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 17, 2010)

bulb said:


> tried it today! i wish i had a better "amp" to try it through than those little processors they had setup, because they were not flattering to the overall sound or feel which made it difficult to judge what i was hearing.
> But it felt quite nice, and looked pretty awesome, if a bit understated. I would have to say i still prefer my original jp6 because of the gunstock oiled neck, and i feel like those custom unnamed jp pickups that they originally came with are more inline with what i want, but i feel like these guitars would make a lot of guitar players very happy. All in all, another very well built and great playing jp model!



Didn't you say you swapped the pickups though?  In any case, I may actually like this JPX a lot more than the standard, since I was all about the BFR's to begin with.


----------



## bulb (Jan 17, 2010)

not on my original jp7, it's the guitar i use to record all my 7 string stuff, and the original pickup in that one is so perfect that im really afraid to swap it out even though i know a bkp would be tighter.
my jp6 sounded amazing, but was having some tightness issues, and was feeding back sometimes, and that all got fixed when i put the bkp in, but honestly if it wasnt for feeding back i would have kept that pup in as well, tonally one of my fave pups and ill probably have tim rewind it for tightness at some point.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 17, 2010)

Ah, yeah I couldn't really remember what you said - the BFR I had had a D-Sonic in it, I believe.. which was cool, but I could think of a better choices. In its defense, though, it sounds REALLY different in every guitar I've had it in.. this doesn't really have anything to do with the original JP pickups, but yeah.


----------



## BenInKY (Jan 18, 2010)

Heeboja said:


> Here's teh sparklez:
> 
> I love the finnish on this one. "20 bucks for purple sparkle."



Really? I think that finish looks like a rubber ball you'd get out of a 25 cent toy machine!


----------



## sakeido (Jan 18, 2010)

yeah I am really not digging that super glittery finish.
any word on price yet?


----------



## petruccirocks02 (Jan 20, 2010)

Price on the JPX 6 is just below $2500 from what I was told. Not sure about the 7. 

-Phil


----------



## Minoin (Jan 20, 2010)

Hmm okay, I guess that's manageable. Transformed to euro's it would be a steal


----------



## jam3v (Jan 20, 2010)

petruccirocks02 said:


> Price on the JPX 6 is just below $2500 from what I was told. Not sure about the 7.
> 
> -Phil



The JPX's are BFR's. I highly doubt it will be less than $2,500. I hope you're right, though.


----------



## guitar4tw (Jan 20, 2010)

Looks really nice, but the price will probably be too high for me for a while...


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 20, 2010)

I don't see the big deal about this guitar, it's just like his other million different models. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Heeboja (Jan 20, 2010)

jam3v said:


> The JPX's are BFR's. I highly doubt it will be less than $2,500. I hope you're right, though.


Well there aint no fancy top and only one color so that would lower the price a bit. Well my first JP is going to be the JPX.


----------



## jam3v (Jan 20, 2010)

Yes, I was wrong. I was just quoted at $2,450 for a JPX. They said the guitars would be arriving late March / early April.


----------



## Andii (Jan 20, 2010)

JPX7 with a stealth finish would be amazing.


----------



## sakeido (Jan 20, 2010)

Is that seriously the only color you can get these in? You can't pick any of the normal finishes? epic fail


----------



## petruccirocks02 (Jan 20, 2010)

jam3v said:


> The JPX's are BFR's. I highly doubt it will be less than $2,500. I hope you're right, though.



I saw you checked with your dealer. Told you they were around $2500. 

-Phil



sakeido said:


> Is that seriously the only color you can get these in? You can't pick any of the normal finishes? epic fail



Yup, only comes in that one color (Borolo) for now.

-Phil


----------



## walleye (Jan 20, 2010)

JPMDan said:


> I don't see the big deal about this guitar, it's just like his other million different models. Just my 2 cents.



maybe read the specs instead of running your mouth?

JPX 6 | Guitars | Instruments


----------



## jam3v (Jan 20, 2010)

The slightly taller frets and ebony are going to make this a no brainer for me. Music Man has some of the nicest ebony I've seen put on a guitar. I really dig the sound of my JP6, so I'm hoping the alder isn't TOO open. My JEM (alder) was a bit too bright for my taste. 

Can't wait to snatch one up. 

@petruccirocks02, when did your dealer say he'd be getting them in, if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## petruccirocks02 (Jan 21, 2010)

jam3v said:


> The slightly taller frets and ebony are going to make this a no brainer for me. Music Man has some of the nicest ebony I've seen put on a guitar. I really dig the sound of my JP6, so I'm hoping the alder isn't TOO open. My JEM (alder) was a bit too bright for my taste.
> 
> Can't wait to snatch one up.
> 
> @petruccirocks02, when did your dealer say he'd be getting them in, if you don't mind me asking.



Not trying to correct you or anything bro, but the body is alder and the top is maple just like the standard BFR's. My dealer gave me an ETA of April.

-Phil


----------



## lefty robb (Jan 21, 2010)

sakeido said:


> Is that seriously the only color you can get these in? You can't pick any of the normal finishes? epic fail




The only real epic fail here are these not being available in 7 string formats.


----------



## Heeboja (Jan 21, 2010)

petruccirocks02 said:


> Not trying to correct you or anything bro, but the body is alder and the top is maple just like the standard BFR's. My dealer gave me an ETA of April.
> 
> -Phil


Not trying to correct you or anything bro, but the body also has a mahogany tone block where the pickups are. That effects the tone most. Shame on you Phil !


----------



## jam3v (Jan 21, 2010)

petruccirocks02 said:


> Not trying to correct you or anything bro, but the body is alder and the top is maple just like the standard BFR's. My dealer gave me an ETA of April.
> 
> -Phil





Heeboja said:


> Not trying to correct you or anything bro, but the body also has a mahogany tone block where the pickups are. That effects the tone most. Shame on you Phil !



Don't forget the mahogany neck! 

I think we all know what this guitar is made out of at this point


----------



## technomancer (Jan 21, 2010)

lefty robb said:


> The only real epic fail here are these not being available in 7 string formats.





Heeboja said:


> PeteDuBaldo said:
> 
> 
> > As of today you can also get the JPX in 7-string configuration.
> ...



DuBaldo is a dealer who tends to be in the know, so you can probably order them as a 7


----------



## Troegenator (Jan 21, 2010)

Boring.


----------



## leandroab (Jan 26, 2010)

Troegenator said:


> Boring.


Is this really necessary?

I really dig this guitar, but the price won't be much appreciated


----------



## petruccirocks02 (Jan 27, 2010)

leandroab said:


> Is this really necessary?
> 
> I really dig this guitar, but the price won't be much appreciated



Its definitely not necessary. There's always gonna be people out there that feel the need to voice their opinion for no good reason other than to be a dick. The JPX's really aren't that much if you think about it. They're cheaper than a standard BFR. Not sure how much they are by you, I know you guys get raped on the prices over there.

-Phil


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 27, 2010)

Troegenator said:


> Boring.



Sorry, but don't you think that having a negative rep bar you should start making "useful" comments? How you can troll like this is beyond me.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 27, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Sorry, but don't you think that having a negative rep bar you should start making "useful" comments? How you can troll like this is beyond me.



Heyyyyy now, he's already in the red and he's been here less than 27 days. That's an accomplishment... just happens to be one that points out he's a douchebag.


----------



## jam3v (Jan 27, 2010)

Given the prices I've been quoted I think it's a good deal. Especially when you consider the cost of a BFR, which have similar specs.


----------



## petruccirocks02 (Jan 29, 2010)

jam3v said:


> Given the prices I've been quoted I think it's a good deal. Especially when you consider the cost of a BFR, which have similar specs.



The JPX is considered a BFR, just a few different features, and a lower price. 

-Phil


----------



## Troegenator (Jan 29, 2010)

petruccirocks02 said:


> Its definitely not necessary. There's always gonna be people out there that feel the need to voice their opinion for no good reason other than to be a dick. The JPX's really aren't that much if you think about it. They're cheaper than a standard BFR. Not sure how much they are by you, I know you guys get raped on the prices over there.
> 
> -Phil





leandroab said:


> Is this really necessary?
> 
> I really dig this guitar, but the price won't be much appreciated



All i said was the guitar is boring. And thats offensive to people how? You guys feel free to call this or that "ugly as fuck" or "shit" and i use the word "boring" and you guys are bitching an moaning? What a joke.

I simply thought the guitar didnt look like anything special, plain and simple.


P.S. I've actually been here for a while, i'm no new kid on the block, regardless of what my join date and post count indicate.


----------



## darren (Jan 29, 2010)

petruccirocks02 said:


> The JPX is considered a BFR, just a few different features, and a lower price.



That's what i was hoping they'd do... offer the BFR wood combo (with plain maple instead of figured) with a solid finish. Nice to see them following through!


----------



## walleye (Jan 29, 2010)

Troegenator said:


> All i said was the guitar is boring. And thats offensive to people how? You guys feel free to call this or that "ugly as fuck" or "shit" and i use the word "boring" and you guys are bitching an moaning? What a joke.
> 
> I simply thought the guitar didnt look like anything special, plain and simple.
> 
> ...



im surprised that they pounced you about this to be honest, but still i do agree with them, making a one word response is just totally unnecessary, you dont add anything to the discussion.
the JPX isnt meant to be a work of beauty, and im sure when they were designing it, "making 7string.org pine over it" would have been low on their list of priorities. 
the JPX's main feature is its wood combinations, there is no other production line guitar on the planet that is even close to similar, that is what makes it decidedly unboring.. uh interesting
but you didnt bother to research that did you champ, you took one look at the crappy sparkle finish (yes it is crappy) and decided to tell the world that you think its boring.
keep doing what you're doing lad, everyone wants to hear what you think.

and now for the passive aggressive rebuttal in return..


----------



## andrapos (Feb 15, 2010)

Sorry to dig this thread up after a few weeks, but yes, *you can get a JPX in both 6 and 7 string.* Right now the only color offered is Barolo. The JPX comes with an alder body, mahogany tone block, maple cap, mahogany neck, and ebony fretboard. The body has 7 chambers in it, a la the Music Man 25th Anniversary Guitar. The piezo is a standard feature, along with the 5-way toggle!

List on the JPX 6 is $3500 (Body code 968)
List on the JPX 7 is $3600 (Body code 978)

Just to put it inpersepective, that's $500-750 less than list on the BFRs, and only $135 more than list on an equally optioned Mystic Dream. 

This model is not currently available in left-hand.

EDIT - The first JPX models should be hitting the streets in March/April.

-Pete DuBaldo


----------



## JohnIce (Feb 15, 2010)

andrapos said:


> Sorry to dig this thread up after a few weeks, but yes, *you can get a JPX in both 6 and 7 string.* Right now the only color offered is Barolo. The JPX comes with an alder body, mahogany tone block, maple cap, mahogany neck, and ebony fretboard. The body has 7 chambers in it, a la the Music Man 25th Anniversary Guitar. The piezo is a standard feature, along with the 5-way toggle!
> 
> List on the JPX 6 is $3500 (Body code 968)
> List on the JPX 7 is $3600 (Body code 978)
> ...


 
Good info, thanks!


----------



## darren (Feb 15, 2010)

andrapos said:


> Sorry to dig this thread up after a few weeks, but yes, *you can get a JPX in both 6 and 7 string.* Right now the only color offered is Barolo. The JPX comes with an alder body, mahogany tone block, maple cap, mahogany neck, and ebony fretboard. The body has 7 chambers in it, a la the Music Man 25th Anniversary Guitar. The piezo is a standard feature, along with the 5-way toggle!
> 
> List on the JPX 6 is $3500 (Body code 968)
> List on the JPX 7 is $3600 (Body code 978)
> ...



Wow... that sounds like exactly what i've wanted in a JP!


----------



## lefty robb (Feb 15, 2010)

andrapos said:


> yes, *you can get a JPX in both 6 and 7 string.*







andrapos said:


> This model is not currently available in left-hand.


----------



## Andii (Feb 15, 2010)

Instead of being a post whore and starting a new thread just to get post thanks, I'll post this here:


----------



## newfinator (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm liking the ebony board and big frets. I just put a crunch lab and liquifire in my UV and they're great and an improvement over the blaze and evo I had in it.

As tempting as the JPX may be I still think I'll go with a Suhr Modern as my next guitar. I prefer locking trems anyway, though the piezo would be nice.


----------



## ddtonfire (Feb 15, 2010)

Just play it already, JP!

I can't lie, it looks great on him. It's not like his others where he just dwarfs the guitar.


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 15, 2010)

I haven't seen this thread until today, but i have to admit i laughed when i saw that guitar.
I immediately thought it was a Purple RGD.


----------



## Nick1 (Feb 16, 2010)

I have not played the JPX as of yet. But I have played the standard JP and the JP BFR and the JP F1 BFR and the 25th Anniversary Axis and a BFR Axis all made in 2010. All the JP's that are BFRs are great. The only thing I dont like is the neck. #1 its quite thin. Not Ibanez Wizard Thin but still pretty thin. And its painted. Its super slippery so your hand wont stick. But I much prefer the feel of wood in my hand not paint. 

Im really wanting the dual Humbucker Albert Lee model they have with a mahogany body and rosewood neck with trem and a brass block. And its under 2 Gs! Im not 100% sold on the shape but its very comfortable and the rosewood neck is to die for!


----------



## petruccirocks02 (Feb 21, 2010)

Nick1 said:


> I have not played the JPX as of yet. But I have played the standard JP and the JP BFR and the JP F1 BFR and the 25th Anniversary Axis and a BFR Axis all made in 2010. All the JP's that are BFRs are great. The only thing I dont like is the neck. #1 its quite thin. Not Ibanez Wizard Thin but still pretty thin. And its painted. Its super slippery so your hand wont stick. But I much prefer the feel of wood in my hand not paint.
> 
> Im really wanting the dual Humbucker Albert Lee model they have with a mahogany body and rosewood neck with trem and a brass block. And its under 2 Gs! Im not 100% sold on the shape but its very comfortable and the rosewood neck is to die for!



Not to stray of topic, but I have a Hot Rod Red dual humbucker Albert Lee with the RW neck and its killer! These guitars are tone monsters! The JPX is definitely on my want list though.

-Phil


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Feb 21, 2010)

Nick1 said:


> The only thing I dont like is the neck. #1 its quite thin. Not Ibanez Wizard Thin but still pretty thin.



I've had both and I'm pretty sure the JP necks are thinner than the Wizards I have


----------



## RG7620BK (Feb 21, 2010)

Ehhhhh.


EDIT: To however the dipshit was that left me a negative comment just for saying "Ehhhh"...go fuck yourself. So what, we arent allowed to show our dislike for something on this forum?


----------



## Malacoda (Feb 21, 2010)

The 12th fret inlay is fugly.


----------



## AngelVivaldi (Feb 21, 2010)

Definitely came a way from the first JP models... I dig it!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 21, 2010)

Beat that, Ibanez!


----------



## Andii (Feb 21, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Beat that, Ibanez!


* RGD2127Z*

*gasp*


----------



## petruccirocks02 (Feb 21, 2010)

Andii said:


> * RGD2127Z*
> 
> *gasp*



I really don't think the JPX and the RGD look that much alike. They have slight similarities but thats it. The RGD has the one volume knob and the toggle is in a different spot. I like the looks of the JPX better. 

Ibby:






JPX:





-Phil


----------



## darren (Feb 21, 2010)

Probably the only thing that spoils the JPX for me is the ugly-ass BFR plaque at the 12th fret. Otherwise, it's pretty killer.


----------



## TexasSeven (Feb 21, 2010)

I think the horns look a bit thin, but at least you could recognize it based on that alone.


----------



## mrhankey87 (Feb 21, 2010)

darren said:


> Probably the only thing that spoils the JPX for me is the ugly-ass BFR plaque at the 12th fret. Otherwise, it's pretty killer.



To each his own, I love the BFR plaque


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 21, 2010)

Yeah I like it too.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 21, 2010)

Andii said:


> * RGD2127Z*
> 
> *gasp*



He said "beat that, Ibanez"... all Ibanez did was change the carve of the body. The JPX is radically different from the original JP6 as far as the woods used and body construction goes. The top carve is different on the JPX, sure, but as far as a model goes it's MUCH more different than the JP6 than an RG is to an RGD IMO.


----------



## Furtive Glance (Feb 21, 2010)

Nick1 said:


> I think JP will be with EBMM for a long time. They make him whatever he wants. And all of his sig models keep getting better and better. Instead of them just giving it a new finish and calling it a new model like some guitar companies do. Such as Dean. I mean how many times have they refinished the Dime Sig and called it a new model!?!?! 50 times? 100 times?
> 
> Im guessing that EBMM must have some great contracts for their endorsed artists. I say that because they got EVH for a short period of time, till he slept with the bosses wife and they terminated his contract. And pretty much every sig guitar hes had made (except for the Frankenstein reissue) they have all been EBMM knockoffs. Plus they also Petrucci to leave Ibanez and abandon his Sig guitar and now they got Johnny Hiland to leave PRS and abandon his PRS Signature model for EBMM. thats great for EBMM as well as Johnny Hiland.  I hope he gets a EBMM Sig. Im betting that would be killer! Probably a mix between the Albert Lee model and the Axis or Silhouette model.



There is no contract. It's based around a handshake. I'd supply a direct link to "proof" but it's been said on the EBMM forums a few times.


----------



## Origin (Feb 22, 2010)

I like this, in the sense that I might have a chance at ever affording a jp6 or 7 now that they'll be cheaper with this new one out  hahaha


----------



## darren (Feb 22, 2010)

Origin said:


> I like this, in the sense that I might have a chance at ever affording a jp6 or 7 now that they'll be cheaper with this new one out  hahaha



The JPX is still technically a BFR. It's less expensive than the "fancy" exotic wood JP BFRs, but probably still more expensive than the "standard" basswood JP model.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Feb 22, 2010)

darren said:


> Probably the only thing that spoils the JPX for me is the ugly-ass BFR plaque at the 12th fret. Otherwise, it's pretty killer.



To me, it spells out its awesomeness, so I dig it.



Andii said:


> * RGD2127Z*
> 
> *gasp*



He said BEAT that


----------



## petruccirocks02 (Feb 22, 2010)

darren said:


> The JPX is still technically a BFR. It's less expensive than the "fancy" exotic wood JP BFRs, but probably still more expensive than the "standard" basswood JP model.



Its right up there in price with a fully loaded Mystic Dream JP.

-Phil


----------



## andrapos (Feb 23, 2010)

petruccirocks02 said:


> Its right up there in price with a fully loaded Mystic Dream JP.
> 
> -Phil



Yep, around $70-90 more on the street than a loaded Mystic Dream JP6. When you look at it that way, for $70-90 more you get a chambered body alder body with a mahogany tone block and maple cap, a mahogany neck with an ebony board, new switching, black hardware w/ 5-way and the piezo is a standard feature. Deal deal steal!

There will probably be a slight change to the first fret inlay "JPX" on the production model instead of the "JP" now, but there haven't been any pics of this yet. I have no info yet as to whether or not the 12th fret BFR inlay will remain on the guitar.


----------



## jam3v (Feb 23, 2010)

andrapos said:


> Yep, around $70-90 more on the street than a loaded Mystic Dream JP6. When you look at it that way, for $70-90 more you get a chambered body alder body with a mahogany tone block and maple cap, a mahogany neck with an ebony board, new switching, black hardware w/ 5-way and the piezo is a standard feature. Deal deal steal!
> 
> There will probably be a slight change to the first fret inlay "JPX" on the production model instead of the "JP" now, but there haven't been any pics of this yet. I have no info yet as to whether or not the 12th fret BFR inlay will remain on the guitar.



Where did you get that information about the inlays? The product shots are consistent with previous BFR's, but I'm assuming you're in the know. Any idea what they will change to? Or just be slightly different? I have one on order with you so you're required to divulge all information.


----------



## andrapos (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm guessing something similar to what is shown on the right in this pic, but EB didn't confirm or deny anything other than they are still working on it when I asked earlier today.


----------



## petruccirocks02 (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm really hoping the JP shield on the first fret and BFR inlay on the 12th don't change at all. I think they look great how they are. They make the guitar look classy. Also, that JPX logo on the ad looks a bit too 'metal' for lack of a better term.

-Phil


----------



## andrapos (Apr 9, 2010)

Inlay update, our first JPX arrived today


----------



## sevenstringgod (Apr 9, 2010)

andrapos said:


> Inlay update, our first JPX arrived today


 
That JPX inlay looks damn nice! I saw Dream Theater like 2 months ago and John used one of this to play constant motion, and damn that guitar looks 10x nicer in person. And also, the guitar doesn't get completely covered by his arm like the other jp models.


----------



## -One- (Apr 9, 2010)

petruccirocks02 said:


> I really don't think the JPX and the RGD look that much alike. They have slight similarities but thats it. The RGD has the one volume knob and the toggle is in a different spot. I like the looks of the JPX better.
> 
> Ibby:
> 
> ...


Well, also consider the original JP6:





The RGD shape is essentially an amalgamation of the JP6 and the JPX shapes, if you think about it *shrug*


----------



## Minoin (Apr 12, 2010)

An outrageous bump for this incredible guitar. Wondering if someone got a taste of it yet and if so; how is it??


----------



## Xiphos68 (Apr 12, 2010)

I don't know if any of you have seen this or not. But I found a video on John, talking about the guitar.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Apr 12, 2010)

so, now the guitar is adapted to his muscles?
@6:350


----------



## Poho (Apr 12, 2010)

This truly is a beastly machine. I want it.


----------



## andrapos (Apr 12, 2010)

We got one in the store on Friday (shipping out today), here are some pics and a quick/poor youtube demo


----------



## Nick1 (Apr 12, 2010)

andrapos said:


> We got one in the store on Friday (shipping out today), here are some pics and a quick/poor youtube demo




Sounds Cool. Im sure Ill at least try one out in the next few months.


----------



## walleye (Apr 13, 2010)

Minoin said:


> An outrageous bump for this incredible guitar. Wondering if someone got a taste of it yet and if so; how is it??



i tried it

the chambering gives it an unbelievable resonant tone. 
the neck pickup sounds amazing, i usually preach about 22-fret neck pickups, but this one (on a 24 fret neck) pleases even me. Its amazing
cant wait for the JPX 7


----------



## Nick1 (Apr 13, 2010)

walleye said:


> i tried it
> 
> the chambering gives it an unbelievable resonant tone.
> the neck pickup sounds amazing, i usually preach about 22-fret neck pickups, but this one (on a 24 fret neck) pleases even me. Its amazing
> cant wait for the JPX 7




The JPs are such cool guitars. the only thing I dont like is that the necks are SO thin. Thats the only reason I sold my old JP. If I could get a JP7 with a neck based off a Silo or even an Axis Id do just about anything. 


As for the pickups, Im really digging the Liquifire I dropped in my EBMM Silo. I was using an Air Norton, which is a really great pickup! But the Liquifire is something else! And in a combo with the Andy Timmons bridge pickup Im really happy I havent checked out the Crunchlab yet. Ill have to do that soon. (Crunchlab always makes me think of Taco Bell.)


----------



## walleye (Apr 13, 2010)

ernie ball fan eh?  good stuff. my main is the luke.
I didnt really like the jp nor the regular bfr JPs, but the JPX is something else, as i said above.. the chambering adds so much to it, its not like the chambering on a les paul that you dont even notice, the JPXs really sing

and yeah, the liquifire was sweet, im more of a neck pickup user and didnt really try the bridge extensively, but it seemed nice

as for neck shapes.. i dont really notice necks, i seem to be ok with anything (within reason)


----------



## Minoin (Apr 14, 2010)

Ok thanks, very good to hear! I think the price is good and I'm not able to play one here in Holland, because of the limited stock in shops. But I'm not scared to buy any MM, never played a bad one


----------



## jpxplayer (Apr 22, 2010)

I bought a JPX.. It should be here tomorrow..
Was ready to buy a JP Dargie and then was told about the X..
It was love at first site. I just have to wait a bit longer to get my hands on it. AJ at MM was a big help to me.. There hard to find in dealer stock or even available.


----------



## petruccirocks02 (Apr 23, 2010)

jpxplayer said:


> I bought a JPX.. It should be here tomorrow..
> Was ready to buy a JP Dargie and then was told about the X..
> It was love at first site. I just have to wait a bit longer to get my hands on it. AJ at MM was a big help to me.. There hard to find in dealer stock or even available.



Awesome, bro. Where'd you get it from if you don't mind me asking. I actually just sold my Dargie II BFR JP6 on ebay to fund a JPX. I'm getting mine from Dubaldo Music. Should be here soon. 

-Phil


----------



## jam3v (Apr 23, 2010)

I received mine today. I'll do a NGD tomorrow if I have time to snap some decent pics.


----------



## Andii (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm excited to see all these JPX ngd's.


This is a really random thought and it will never happen but:
If they made an 8 string 28 or 30.5 in scale JPX with a stealth finish the universe would implode.


----------



## petruccirocks02 (Apr 23, 2010)

jam3v said:


> I received mine today. I'll do a NGD tomorrow if I have time to snap some decent pics.



Awesome, bro. Make sure to post that baby on the EB forums. We're photo whores over there. Haha.

-Phil


----------



## HaloHat (Apr 25, 2010)

Necrophagist777 said:


> Dayum, want that in a 7 fo sheezy


 
No. Your signature says you already have enough candy 

JP 7
Axe Fx Ultra
Tube power amp
Spickers

So hey, is the MMEB trem really good enough to get loco? Just wondering. They do use OFR on other models so why not these as the OFR will take any abuse???

I really like that the JPX has an ebony board, like the shape and control layout too. I would love a JPX7 if the trems are excellent. I have not had the pleasure of owning a MMEB with their trem but the "no lock" kinda scares me


----------



## petruccirocks02 (Apr 25, 2010)

HaloHat said:


> So hey, is the MMEB trem really good enough to get loco? Just wondering. They do use OFR on other models so why not these as the OFR will take any abuse???
> 
> I really like that the JPX has an ebony board, like the shape and control layout too. I would love a JPX7 if the trems are excellent. I have not had the pleasure of owning a MMEB with their trem but the "no lock" kinda scares me



The JP trems are amazingly stable. I can do crazy dives and everything else without it ever going out of tune. I've owned 2 MD JP6's, a BFR Dargie II JP7, and 3 BFR JP6's (also have a JPX 6 on the way). I'll never go back to a double locking system if that tells you anything. 

-Phil


----------



## Andii (Apr 25, 2010)

HaloHat said:


> So hey, is the MMEB trem really good enough to get loco? Just wondering. They do use OFR on other models so why not these as the OFR will take any abuse???
> 
> I would love a JPX7 if the trems are excellent. I have not had the pleasure of owning a MMEB with their trem but the "no lock" kinda scares me



I would not say that you can go crazy with them. They go out of tune, just not as bad as other non locking trems.


----------



## petruccirocks02 (Apr 25, 2010)

Andii said:


> I would not say that you can go crazy with them. They go out of tune, just not as bad as other non locking trems.



How well they stay in tune depends on how good the setup is, and how the strings are stretched in my opinion. My BFR's barely ever go out. 

-Phil


----------



## Andii (Apr 25, 2010)

petruccirocks02 said:


> How well they stay in tune depends on how good the setup is, and how the strings are stretched in my opinion. My BFR's barely ever go out.
> 
> -Phil



My truss rod was adjusted with a feeler gauge. The bridge is perfectly level. The action was set up with a ruler to exact numerical values. The strings are always thoroughly stretched. BFRs are constructed the same way as the others with the same hardware(You know that, I'm just pointing that out for others). 

It's good for slight bends in pitch but not good for dive bombs and any other form of trem wankery. That's what the poster I was answering wanted to know.


----------



## petruccirocks02 (Apr 25, 2010)

Andii said:


> My truss rod was adjusted with a feeler gauge. The bridge is perfectly level. The action was set up with a ruler to exact numerical values. The strings are always thoroughly stretched. BFRs are constructed the same way as the others with the same hardware(You know that, I'm just pointing that out for others).
> 
> It's good for slight bends in pitch but not good for dive bombs and any other form of trem wankery. That's what the poster I was answering wanted to know.



No offense but a set up is going to be different on everyone's guitar. I disagree with the trem comment. The JP trems are great for divebombs and whatnot. I'll do a demo video of my JPX when I get it if I can. My JP's barely ever go out of tune and I do all kinds of divebombs and Satch type squeals and everything else. 

-Phil


----------



## WillingWell (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm going to have to contend that while the JP trem is great for light use, it falls short of the OFR's stability (and other double-locking systems) when heavily used. I've never broken a trem or anything, but I put them through their paces and I've yet to see a non-double locking system that can hold up to serious abuse. And for the record, my guitars are always properly set up with thoroughly stretched strings. I've switched between 9s, 10s and 10-52s on double locking and non-double locking trems and my opinion remains in favor of double locking trems.


----------

